# iPad Printing to a Print Server?



## shadow6224 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello all,
I have a question,
is it possible for me to print from an ipad through a print server?
I have looked all over the internet, it's either I have to pay for an app, or use airprint, which will only work on a few printers.
I am a student who helps out/learns from my IT teacher. we just got ipads and we need to figure out a way to get them to print. I do not want to have to install apps on at least, maybe a 100 ipads. But, I do have a print server that I am currently working on. I just need to know if I can get the ipads to go through the print server and print to any printer throughout the school. It seems as though no one uses a print server for the ipads, or they would just buy/get an app to do that for them. Like I said before, I do not want to have to install an app on almost 100 ipads. By the way, these are ipad 2's.the print server is a mac 10.6 (snow leopard) server on an macmini.
- Thanks,


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Your school purchased 100 iPads without working out the details of how they'd use them or administer them? Seems like an odd oversight for a $50,000+ purchase.


----------



## spainter (Jun 25, 2011)

Greetings. I'm also hunting for a way to use the iPad with a printer server at home. We have a printer server connected to our dsl wifi modem. I just won (yipee) an iPad and have given it to my husband to use while he's having chemo so he doesn't have to sit at the computer desk and can use the iPad while laying down after treatments. BUT I have not been able to figure out what app to get (free or paid) to be able to use our Canon printer. Any help, guidance or even hints will be helpful. I has sorta techy and have set up everything at home and even at work when our IS is not available, but this has me stumped. I haven't found any apps for the printer server that has any good comments. Help???


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

spainter said:


> BUT I have not been able to figure out what app to get (free or paid) to be able to use our Canon printer. Any help, guidance or even hints will be helpful. I has sorta techy and have set up everything at home and even at work when our IS is not available, but this has me stumped. I haven't found any apps for the printer server that has any good comments. Help???


Do you have a Mac or a Windows PC?

The simplest option (until Apple enables direct network support for printers), is to share the printer on your PC/Mac, and than the iPad can use it also.


----------



## spainter (Jun 25, 2011)

He has windows xp. I'm not sure what you mean by sharing it on the PC and have the iPad use it.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

This should help: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2659544?start=0&tstart=0

Canon also has a free app that includes *some* printing options for some of it's printers. http://itunes.apple.com/app/canon-easy-photoprint/id331269951?mt=8

If the steps above seem complicated, there is the Print Central app in app store. It includes the Windows XP software needed but it's a $10 app.
I have used it before Apple introduced AirPrint features and it worked without issues.

Could I ask what he'd mostly be printing? (pictures, web pages, emails, etc)


----------



## spainter (Jun 25, 2011)

Headrush - thanks. The link to airprint didn't work from the apple site and our printer isn't on Canon's list. Looks like we'll have to save up for a wireless printer for it to work? 

Thanks so much for taking time to try to help me. It's very appreciated when strangers step up!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

spainter said:


> Headrush - thanks. The link to airprint didn't work from the apple site and our printer isn't on Canon's list. Looks like we'll have to save up for a wireless printer for it to work?
> 
> Thanks so much for taking time to try to help me. It's very appreciated when strangers step up!


Here's a link where the files are still valid: https://discussions.apple.com/message/12670154?messageID=12670154&tstart=0


----------



## shadow6224 (Feb 12, 2011)

In response to doublehelix: the school WAS supposed to give us five months, but instead they gave us two.
In response to everyone else:we realized that a mac os snow leopard SERVER does not work as a prnt server for an ipad BUT, a regular snow leopard set up to be a print server WILL work. kind of weird.


----------

